# Wie komme ich an den MTTf oder B10d von Fu´s?



## KreuzBube (15 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich versuche an diese Werte gerade von SEW zu kommen. Leider gibt SEW nur Werte bei FUs mit sicherem Halt an.
Ich habe einen "normalen" FU, der zweikanalig abgeschaltet wird, also einmal Leistung weg über Schütz und einmal Reglerfreigabe weg über zweites Schütz.
Ich finde in den bewährten Sicherheitsprinzipien nach EN ISO 13849-2 nichts zu FUs.
Was nun? Help.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2010)

Warum willst du eigentlich die Regleifreigabe sicher wegschalten, das bringt m.E. nach keine Mehr an Sicherheit, vor allem nicht beim PL, zu viel Elektronik und Software im Regler dahinter. Das sichere Abschalten der Leistung über 2 Kanäle sollte doch ausreichen oder?


----------



## MSB (15 März 2010)

Ein FU, vom Sonderfall der Typen mit "Sicheren Halt" abgesehen,
ist auch kein in irgend einer Form ein "bewähtes Bauteil".

Da jede Abschaltung des FU per Se unsicher ist, hat das sicherheitstechnisch imho auch keine Relevanz ...
Du musst lediglich die Zeit für den Schnellhalt berücksichtigen, im Bezug auf Sciherheitsabstände u.ä.,
die sichere Abschaltung erfolgt dann aber durch 1-2 Vor / Nachschütze des FU.

Mfg
MAnuel


----------



## KreuzBube (15 März 2010)

Mhhh, also ich gebe Euch ja eigentlich recht, aber in den Beispiel 10 von Sistema wird der FU mit aufgenommen. 
Dann sprach ich mit jemanden von der BG, der den FU auch mit aufnehmen würde. Leider kann ich ihn momentan nicht erreichen, damit er mir sagt, wie ich nun den MTTf-Wert anzunehmen habe.
:-(


----------

